# Celiac, Colonscopy and Capsule Endoscopy



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok, I'm not sure if anyone else here has Celiac Sprue...but I do.

Doc has decided I need to go for a slew of tests including a colonoscopy and a capsule endoscopy thing. The capsule doesn't scare me. The colonoscopy does...anyone have experience in this? Is it as horrible as I think it's going to be?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 6, 2007)

while i havent had one, several of my friends have, and they have all said it isnt that bad, they drug you and you dont even remember having it...my friend was sooo sure she had not had the test yet after it was all done, she was ready to walk out, sure they were just kidding her, lol....

good luck...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 6, 2007)

I had one it was a breeze. But the night before taking the liquid to clean out your colon - well be prepared it's rough. Don't worry about it tho - no biggie.


----------



## William (Jul 6, 2007)

The worse part is the killer laxatives they give you the night before!!! Take a good book into your bathroom with you 

William





BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok, I'm not sure if anyone else here has Celiac Sprue...but I do.
> 
> Doc has decided I need to go for a slew of tests including a colonoscopy and a capsule endoscopy thing. The capsule doesn't scare me. The colonoscopy does...anyone have experience in this? Is it as horrible as I think it's going to be?


----------



## lemmink (Jul 6, 2007)

I had like 4 in a very short time after catching this horrible bug that made me shit green. It's no big deal. However, GO FOR AN ENEMA instead of taking things before you go. For one of the colonoscopies I got this horrible-ass drink to take 48 hours before to clean me out.

Never. Stopped. Barfing. And. Crapping. For. 48. hours. 

And that's my story. The actually surgery was fine, no issues.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 6, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok, I'm not sure if anyone else here has Celiac Sprue...but I do.
> 
> Doc has decided I need to go for a slew of tests including a colonoscopy and a capsule endoscopy thing. The capsule doesn't scare me. The colonoscopy does...anyone have experience in this? Is it as horrible as I think it's going to be?



Not horrible at all, from what I understand of reading this thread where BBWMoon was generous enough to share her experiences.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the information guys. And thanks Samantha for the link. Was quite helpful.

Now just have to go for my consult and schedule the procedure. But I feel a little less anxious.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 6, 2007)

I just had one a month or so ago, and it was definitely nothing to worry about. As others have said, the worst part is the stuff you have to take the day before to get you cleaned out. Be sure to lay in a supply of throne room reading material, and non red or purple jello and Popsicles (at least in my case, that was all I was able to have to eat the day before).


----------

